# Fat Jax Report (Mega Shark Tourney)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

We left Sherman Cove about 410PM on Friday evening, headed SW. Crew was My son, Corbin (Spike) and I. after several miles I was telling Spike to watch for fins, and sometimes you can see sharks cruising the surface. As fate would have it, after 30 seconds of me telling him to be on the lookout. I see a Tiger Shark fin on the surface!! We had just finished catching a few Bonita, so I decide to see is we can sucker this Tiger into eating dinner. This is not a 
“Killer” but a nice “Tagging” opportunity being about 8 feet long. Besides it’s been a while since Spike has been “hooked up” so to speak…. I grab a Bonita, slice it and let it out the back of the boat. The Shark is still 30 feet off our port side on the surface. I speed up the boat and after the bait reaches her field of view, we see her turn and go down to the bait. (see video)


*http://youtu.be/K0tijyTZfP0*

We Tag and release her, we move on to out spot where I have caught large sharks before and we are not disappointed. Final tally was 14 sharks. I developed a migraine headache Saturday evening and called the trip about 10PM sat evening and packed up and headed home.

6 – Tiger Sharks
3 – Dusky Sharks
3 – Silky Sharks
1 –Sandbar Shark (I didn’t know they got this BIG!)

1 – HUGE Bull Shark that I was ready to pull the trigger on… We traded off on the rod for over an hour and 45 minutes. The Bull came to the boat to have a look at us and it swear it looked like a VW Bug with a tail! This friggin was HUGE! Not a single picture, it got a little busy when this thing was in sight….. After looking at the ones at the weigh in in the 350-400LB range, I am not afraid to say this thing was at least 500 plus pounds with some extra to spare. 

Tagged 7 of the 14 Sharks.

Great trip with my Son and he got a taste of what a good shark is to do battle with. Enjoy the pictures and video.

**Note** all Sharks were released in good shape to fight again. We all know how important it is to support “Catch and Release” when dealing with these wonderful creatures. The Fat Jax has yet to weigh a Shark during the tournament(s) (this was my 5th one), it’s my policy to only bring in a winner and allow the rest to survive and make more “monsters of the deep” Enjoy.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbup: Cool video :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the pattern on those tigers, great report!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Sweet video and awesome report. I wanted to take my boys down there and watch some of the weigh ins.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome tournament!


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Jim, it's good to see you enjoying the sharks. I have found the full moon seems to bring them out in full force. To us they are just an annoyance that eats jigs destroys islanders and eats the best part of the fish we are bringing up.
I have to say sharks are a fun to catch when they are big!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job Jim...cool pictures of that "little" 8' tiger...


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Great Report. Met you guys one night at Sherman. A 400 pound or so shark had broke my rod in half. Thats quite a video. In my younger days I did a lot of night diving and spearfishing. Dont think I would be quite as careless as I used to be back then in the water at night seeing what is out there. Cool video.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report, pics, & video.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's some nice video, Good job!!


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to agree. With all the damage the recreational fishery does to the shark population we definitely need to be sure not to inflict any unnecessary trauma to their numbers. We rarely see any, have no issues with them around the boat, or with them diving, etc. It's ashame you had to spend so many hours trying to find such few fish. Just messin w you. But seriously......................


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great video!


----------

